# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-37

## Евгений-de

Изначально  не стремился сделать борт 711, просто немного решил пофантазировать на тему серийный 37. Вот что из этого получилось...
Модель собиралась Хасегава, дополнения: кресла от Неомеги, колеса- Экипаж.

----------


## Redcat

> Изначально  не стремился сделать борт 711, просто немного решил пофантазировать на тему серийный 37. Вот что из этого получилось...
> Модель собиралась Хасегава, дополнения: кресла от Неомеги, колеса- Экипаж.


Не обижайтесь, но из этого получился неправильный нос и передняя стойка, это больше всего в глаза "прыгает"...

а так,  без докапывательства идея сделать 37-й - достойная, жаль, что только одна фотка..

----------


## Евгений-de

Да  какие  тут  обиды ?  Переделывать буду , или  сного  собиру   .

----------


## Евгений-de

Наконец то руки  дошли  до  37,  переделал  нос и  переднию стойку . Осталось  покрасить и  фото  выложить .

----------


## Евгений-de

Вот  что  получилось.

----------


## Nazar

Намного лучше, но носик можно чуть ниже опустить, хотя это так , придиризм.
Колеса чуток приспустите, а то он у Вас при полной загрузке, а колеса колом стоят.
А так, вполне достойная модель.

----------


## Евгений-de

а  как  от  Экипажа колеса  приспустить ?   Можно  и  опустить  нос еще ,  да  вот  руки  другим  заниты   Су 33

----------


## Nazar

> а  как  от  Экипажа колеса  приспустить ?


А, есть одна технология, если честно, придумал сам.
Идея такова
1) Берете колесо, сам пневматик
2) Чуть-чуть срезаете под плоскость, колесо вроде уже не стоит колом, но нет эффекта обжатия
3) Делаете небольшой надрез, вдоль полученной плоскости
4) На супер клей, сажаете туда полоску пластика необходимой толщины
5) Шлифуете полученный участок до плоской поверхности
6) В итоге, пластик создает небольшое раздутие пневматика и создается эффект обжатия.

На самом деле, все просто, а началось с того, что пару лет мне один человек доказывал, что Экипажевские колеса не обжать, я думал и придумал. :Smile:

----------


## Евгений-de

попробую эту  технологию , но  вначале  на  другой модели  . Спасибо !

----------

